# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Sähköbusseja Tampereelle

## Eppu

Aamulehden uutisen mukaan jo ehkä ensi vuonna hankintalistalla olisi noin 5 kpl sähköbusseja jollekin lyhyelle kaupunkilinjalle. Busseille tulisi latauspisteet päätepysäkeille, joista toinen sijaitsisi mahdollisesti Pyynikintorilla.

Sinänsä vaikea keksiä että mistä linjasta sitten lienee kyse. Kakkoslinja jutussa mainittiin, mutta sen liikennöintisopimus ei taida vielä ensi vuonnakaan päättyä.

----------


## PepeB

> Aamulehden uutisen mukaan jo ehkä ensi vuonna hankintalistalla olisi noin 5 kpl sähköbusseja jollekin lyhyelle kaupunkilinjalle. Busseille tulisi latauspisteet päätepysäkeille, joista toinen sijaitsisi mahdollisesti Pyynikintorilla.
> 
> Sinänsä vaikea keksiä että mistä linjasta sitten lienee kyse. Kakkoslinja jutussa mainittiin, mutta sen liikennöintisopimus ei taida vielä ensi vuonnakaan päättyä.


Ellei TJ toteuta hankintaa samalla tapaa kuin HSL hankkii sähköbusseja käyttöönsä; ostaa itselleen ja antaa ne liikennöitsijälle käyttöön.

----------


## Heikki K

> Aamulehden uutisen mukaan jo ehkä ensi vuonna hankintalistalla olisi noin 5 kpl sähköbusseja jollekin lyhyelle kaupunkilinjalle. Busseille tulisi latauspisteet päätepysäkeille, joista toinen sijaitsisi mahdollisesti Pyynikintorilla.
> 
> Sinänsä vaikea keksiä että mistä linjasta sitten lienee kyse. Kakkoslinja jutussa mainittiin, mutta sen liikennöintisopimus ei taida vielä ensi vuonnakaan päättyä.


Ei löydy nykylinjastosta sellaista linjaa, vaan jotain muutoksia vaaditaa jos kakkosta ei sopimusten takia voi muuttaa, ja päätteen pitää olla Pyynikintorilla.
31 päättyy Pyynikintorille ja ajetaan lyhyillä autoilla, mutta niin harvaan, että se ei vaadi viittä autoa.
Kenties jos linja 11, jos päättäisi sen Pyynikintorille ja yhdistäisi sen länsipään esim. linjaan 12?

----------


## J_J

> Ei löydy nykylinjastosta sellaista linjaa, vaan jotain muutoksia vaaditaa jos kakkosta ei sopimusten takia voi muuttaa, ja päätteen pitää olla Pyynikintorilla.
> 31 päättyy Pyynikintorille ja ajetaan lyhyillä autoilla, mutta niin harvaan, että se ei vaadi viittä autoa.
> Kenties jos linja 11, jos päättäisi sen Pyynikintorille ja yhdistäisi sen länsipään esim. linjaan 12?


Linjaa 11 osittain nykyisin hoitavan Paunun (alun perin Veolian linjana 7 voittama) sopimus päättyisi sopivasti juuri vuonna 2016. Sarankulma-Toivio-(Pere)-Härmälä-Pyynikintori -liikenteen hoitoon tiheästi liikennöitynä tuo viisi autoa saattaisi juuri riittää niin, että vielä jäisi jonkin verran latausaikaa Pyynikintorille.

Toisaalta - nykykakkonen hoituu käytännössä kolmella autolla. Kun siihen laitettaisiin nykyisellä aikataulurakenteella viisi autoa kiertoon, päästäisiin sopivaan laitosmaiseen "tehokkuuteen" kertarysäyksellä  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

TKL:n sivuilla on nähtävillä alustava tarjouspyyntöluonnos sähköbussien hankinnasta.

----------


## Rester

Kakkoselle niitä ilmeisesti suunnitellaan, jo vuoden 2016 loppupuolella. Yle Tampere uutisoi asiasta eilen. Ilmeisesti kakkosen nykyisen sopimuksen optioaikaa ei käytetä ihan loppuun saakka.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ilmeisesti kakkosen nykyisen sopimuksen optioaikaa ei käytetä ihan loppuun saakka.


Kakkosen option käyttäminen loppuun asti on päätetty jo vuosia sitten. Liikenteen järjestely on joukkoliikennelautakunnan ensi viikon kokouksen esityslistalla. Siinä kerrotaan, että Länsilinjojen kanssa on neuvoteltu linjan 2 suoritteen siirtämisestä talviliikennekaudeksi 2016 - 2017 johonkin muuhun kohteeseen. Uusi kohde sovitaan syksyllä 2015, kun joukkoliikenneyksikön talvikauden 2016 - 2017 liikennöintisuunnitelmat ovat valmistuneet ja toisaalta sähköbussihankinnan tarkempi aikataulu on selvillä.

----------


## kuukanko

Sähköbussien hankinnan kilpailutus on nyt aloitettu. Hankintailmoitus (sisältää linkin tarjouspyyntöön)

Tällä kilpailutuksella hankitaan 4 sähköbussia ja latausasema Pyynikintorille. Kaikkien näiden on oltava toimitettuina viimeistään 30.9.2016. Busseissa on oltava vähintään 32 istumapaikkaa + 3 klaffia ja yhteensä vähintään 70 matkustajapaikkaa.

----------


## kuukanko

TKL:n uudet sähköbussit toimittaa Solaris. Ylen uutinen

----------


## Elias

Yle Tampereen Facebook-päivityksessä on  kuva TKL #13:sta, jolla on viime päivinä muiden sähköbussien ohessa suoritettu runsaasti koeajoja ympäri Tamperetta. Ne eivät taida kuitenkaan vielä olla rekisterissä. Pyynikintorin latausasemalla on ollut parhaimmillaan jopa 2 sähköbussia yhtä aikaa. Muutkin autot lienevät jo Tampereella, ja Aamulehden mukaan sähköbussiliikenteen aikakausi saa alkunsa maanantaina 19.12. linjalla 2 kello 10.16 Pyynikintorilta yhdellä bussilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ne eivät taida kuitenkaan vielä olla rekisterissä.


Foorumin jäsenen "kalle." viestin perusteella Sähkö-Solarikset rekisteröitiin 15.12. eli torstaina.

kalle.:n viesti

----------


## kalle.

> Foorumin jäsenen "kalle." viestin perusteella Sähkö-Solarikset rekisteröitiin 15.12. eli torstaina.
> 
> kalle.:n viesti


Kyllä, juuri näin. Toki autot ja latausasemat olisivat olleet valmiina rekisteröintiin ja vaikka liikenteen aloitukseenkin jo aikaisemminkin, mutta kuljettajien kouluttaminen on ollut pullon kaulana. Nyt käsittääkseni kuitenkin on sen verran kuljettajia koulutettu että liikennettä voidaan käynnistää vaiheittain ensi viikon alusta alkaen.

----------


## mikkokoo

> Kyllä, juuri näin. Toki autot ja latausasemat olisivat olleet valmiina rekisteröintiin ja vaikka liikenteen aloitukseenkin jo aikaisemminkin, mutta kuljettajien kouluttaminen on ollut pullon kaulana. Nyt käsittääkseni kuitenkin on sen verran kuljettajia koulutettu että liikennettä voidaan käynnistää vaiheittain ensi viikon alusta alkaen.


Saas nähdä osuuko kohdalle, ma-ke kyllä olis linjaa 2 ajettavana. Sen lyhyen ajokokemukset perusteella kyllä ihan oivilta peleiltä vaikuttavat sähköbussit.

----------


## kalle.

Huomenna sitten kello 10.16 PYY-RAU lähdölle olisi tarkoituksena että dieselbussi vaihdetaan pois ja akkusähöbussi tilalle.
Käytännössä taitaa akkusähköbussi olla jo hieman aiemmin torilla, jolloin siihen voi media ja toivoakseni myös yleisö tutustua ennen vuorolle lähtöä.

Sitten vaan pysäkille jonottamaan, kuka saa kunnian olla ensimmäinen asiakas akkusähköbussiliikenteessä Tampereella.

----------


## Eppu

http://aronee.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kuukaus...3894_tkl13.jpg

Ensimmäinen linjasivu tuossa suoritettu.

----------


## mikkokoo

Kovin olivat ihmiset tänään kiinnostuneita sähköbussista. Ite ajelin sähköbussin jälkeen kulkevaa autokiertoa just samaan aikaan kun se aloitti, osa taisi olla pettyneitä kun "joutuivatkin" tavalliseen bussiin  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> Kovin olivat ihmiset tänään kiinnostuneita sähköbussista. Ite ajelin sähköbussin jälkeen kulkevaa autokiertoa just samaan aikaan kun se aloitti, osa taisi olla pettyneitä kun "joutuivatkin" tavalliseen bussiin


Tosiaan ensimmäiselle lähdölle Pyynikintorilta vaikutti olevan väkeä jo poikkeuksellisen paljon.

Itse koin auto vasta 17:48 vuorolla RAU-PYY rautatieasemalta alkaen. Sangen ripeä oli kyllä liikkeissään, joutais tuo Hämeenkatu asfaltoida ja nostaa nopeusrajoituski 60km/h, niin ei mene Solariksen menohalut hukkaan  :Wink:  Samalla vuorolla ollut nuoriso muuten puhui teslabussista.

Yle Tampere sai kanssa juttua aikaiseksi, http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9361562?origin=rss

----------


## mikkokoo

> Tosiaan ensimmäiselle lähdölle Pyynikintorilta vaikutti olevan väkeä jo poikkeuksellisen paljon.
> 
> Itse koin auto vasta 17:48 vuorolla RAU-PYY rautatieasemalta alkaen. Sangen ripeä oli kyllä liikkeissään, joutais tuo Hämeenkatu asfaltoida ja nostaa nopeusrajoituski 60km/h, niin ei mene Solariksen menohalut hukkaan  Samalla vuorolla ollut nuoriso muuten puhui teslabussista.
> 
> Yle Tampere sai kanssa juttua aikaiseksi, http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9361562?origin=rss


katos, mäkin olin päässyt juuttuun, auton #64 ratissa  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pyynikintori oli oikein sopiva paikka sähköliikenteen aloittamispisteeksi. Kuvia aiheesta ja sen vierestä mm. *täällä*​.

----------


## mikkokoo

Nyt itse ekaa kertaa linjalla #13:lla. Onhan tämä hyvä ajettava.

----------


## tohpeeri

Paljonko  istumapaikkoja näissä sähkö-Solarikseissa on?     Ja millä linjalla hybridit nyt kulkevat?

----------


## mikkokoo

> Paljonko  istumapaikkoja näissä sähkö-Solarikseissa on?     Ja millä linjalla hybridit nyt kulkevat?


Katoin kyllä kyltin tänään mutta unohdin jo. Olisikohan ollut 36. Toinen hybridi oli ainakin tänään vielä linjalla 2.

----------


## Elias

Toinenkin sähköbussi, TKL #16 myös tänään linjalla 2.

----------


## mikkokoo

> Toinenkin sähköbussi, TKL #16 myös tänään linjalla 2.


Tuli sitten kesken päivän, aamulla lähti vain #13.

----------


## Elias

> Tuli sitten kesken päivän, aamulla lähti vain #13.


Oli ainakin jo kello 11 aikoihin aamupäivällä tuo #16. Ilmeisesti vaihdettu sitten nimenomaan sen #13 tilalle, kun sitä ei enää silloin näkynyt. Minkähän lie takia.

----------


## kalle.

> Oli ainakin jo kello 11 aikoihin aamupäivällä tuo #16. Ilmeisesti vaihdettu sitten nimenomaan sen #13 tilalle, kun sitä ei enää silloin näkynyt. Minkähän lie takia.


Olin ymmärtävinäni että kuljettaja koulutus on vielä kesken ja sen takia ei voida  sähköautoa joka vuorossa pitää.
Lisäksi autot 14-16 menivät juuri IJ2010-laiteasennuksiin. 16 haettiin sinne tänää kesken päivän. Laitteet tulivat toimittajaltaan vasta tällä viikolla joten aiemmin ei ole onnistunut.

Muutamaa viestiä aiemmin kysyttyyn niin istuimia on lv-paikka mukaan luettuna 35. Hybridit siirtynee aikanaan linjalle 5, nyt toinen on linjalla 2, toinen jonottaa kolarikorjaukseen.

----------


## Elias

Tulipahan itsekin viimein kokeiltua ja dokumentoitua sähköbussi, TKL #14 (OVC-414) linjalla 2. Muut autot kyseisellä linjalla olivat tänään TKL #12, #658 ja #659 - se oli siis ainoa sähköauto. Ei tule äkkiseltään mieleen sellaista autoa, joka olisi kiihtyvyydeltään parempi kuin nämä uudet sähkö-Solarikset. Keskioven varoitusääniviiveestä huolimatta ovet olivat toiminnaltaan myös hyvin ripeät verrattuna moneen muuhun autoon. Ovijärjestys 1+2+2 tuo avaruutta ja helpottaa varsinkin näin lyhyellä, tiheäliikenteisellä ja asiakaskunnaltaan (_eläkeläiset ja huonompikuntoiset, joita kulkee paljon johtuen esimerkiksi vanhainkotien läheisyydestä_) hitaammalla linjalla liikenteen sujuvuutta verrattuna hybridien 1+2+0 ovijärjestykseen, joissa etenkin perältä joutuu kömpimään pitemmän matkan oville. Aikataulutkin ovat sen verran löysät, että toisinaan Pyynikintorille saapuessaan auto saa edellisen vuoron kiinni 12 minuutin vuorovälillä, joten latausaikaakin jää reilusti. Edestakaisen matkan jälkeen akun varaus pysytteli edelleen ainakin silmämääräisesti sisätilan informaationäytön mukaan 75%:n tuntumassa, joten autoilla voinee hyvin ajella myös pitempääkin reittiä. Linja 2 on kuitenkin hyvin sopiva vaihtoehto näin alkuun.

----------


## mikkokoo

> Edestakaisen matkan jälkeen akun varaus pysytteli edelleen ainakin silmämääräisesti sisätilan informaationäytön mukaan 75%:n tuntumassa, joten autoilla voinee hyvin ajella myös pitempääkin reittiä. Linja 2 on kuitenkin hyvin sopiva vaihtoehto näin alkuun.


75 - 77% oli varausta jäljellä keskiviikko aamulla aina kierroksen jälkeen (pikalataukseen meni kokonaisuudessaan noin 4 min että akut oli taas 90%). Iltapäiväruuhkassa varmaan saattaa olla hieman vähemmän varausta jäljellä, mutta kyllähän tuolla 3 - 4 kierrosta hyvinkin ajelee ilman pelkoa latauksen loppumista.

----------


## killerpop

> 75 - 77% oli varausta jäljellä keskiviikko aamulla aina kierroksen jälkeen (pikalataukseen meni kokonaisuudessaan noin 4 min että akut oli taas 90%). Iltapäiväruuhkassa varmaan saattaa olla hieman vähemmän varausta jäljellä, mutta kyllähän tuolla 3 - 4 kierrosta hyvinkin ajelee ilman pelkoa latauksen loppumista.


onkos tuosta tullu mitään ohjetta että joka sivulla tarvis pikaladata? Ainakaan kaikki ei ole niin tehny, kun viettäneet sen 12 min viereisessä kioskissa. Sinänsä linja on muutenkin niin optimaalinen tähän kokeiluun että vaikka olis jotain poikkeuksellista liikennekaaosta reitillä ja päättärille ei jäisikään sitä 1214 minuuttia, niin silti päästään maaliin kerta toisen jälkeen.

Linjalla 2 tuo ylimääräinen pikalatausmahdollisuus saatiin laittamalla neljäs auto linjalle. Nykyistä linjastoa jos tutkii, voisi löytää potentiaalisia sähkökohteita, joskin useimpien pääte on Keskustorilla, eikä siellä missä tämä lataamo. Ja sekin Keskustorin joutoaika sulaisi ajelussa Pyynikintorille. Mutta jos lähtökohta on, että jokaiselle sähköistettävälle linjalle tarvii laittaa yksi auto lisää kiertoon, ollaan väärillä jäljillä.

----------


## Miska

> Linjalla 2 tuo ylimääräinen pikalatausmahdollisuus saatiin laittamalla neljäs auto linjalle. Nykyistä linjastoa jos tutkii, voisi löytää potentiaalisia sähkökohteita, joskin useimpien pääte on Keskustorilla, eikä siellä missä tämä lataamo. Ja sekin Keskustorin joutoaika sulaisi ajelussa Pyynikintorille. Mutta jos lähtökohta on, että jokaiselle sähköistettävälle linjalle tarvii laittaa yksi auto lisää kiertoon, ollaan väärillä jäljillä.


Eikös 2:lla kuitenkin samalla tihennetty vuoroväli 15 minuutista 12 minuuttiin? Kierrosaika piteni siten vain 3 minuutilla. Käsittääkseni kakkonen kulkee varsin hyvillä kuormilla, joten tuo neljännen auton lisäys olisi voinut olla tarpeen ilman sähköbussejakin. Nyt linjan palvelutaso alkaa olla jo aika lähellä sitä, että sen reitin varrella voi liikkua joukkoliikenteellä spontaanisti aikatauluista riippumatta.

----------


## Rester

> onkos tuosta tullu mitään ohjetta että joka sivulla tarvis pikaladata? Ainakaan kaikki ei ole niin tehny, kun viettäneet sen 12 min viereisessä kioskissa. Sinänsä linja on muutenkin niin optimaalinen tähän kokeiluun että vaikka olis jotain poikkeuksellista liikennekaaosta reitillä ja päättärille ei jäisikään sitä 1214 minuuttia, niin silti päästään maaliin kerta toisen jälkeen.


Ihan akkujen kestävyyden kannalta joka kierroksella ei ole järkevää ladata. Jolin suunnasta tuo ohje joka kierroksen jälkeiseen lataukseen on tullut, mutta taas tehtaan oma henkilökunta puhui, että akkujen kestoaika pitenee, kun ei lataa joka kierroksella. Jostain kumman syystä haluan uskoa tekniikasta perillä olevia henkilöitä tässä asiassa enemmän. Toki etenkin iltapäiväruuhkaa arkena tuo tulee itsekin latailtua täyteen varmuuden vuoksi, muuten tulee kyllä pari-kolme kierrosta mentyä lataamatta.

Sen virroittimenhan pystyy jättämään ylös lataamaan ja menemään kioskille kahville, virroitin laskee sitten alas, kun on valmista.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös 2:lla kuitenkin samalla tihennetty vuoroväli 15 minuutista 12 minuuttiin.


Toki tihentyi, mutta samalla kalustomäärällä päästään 9 minuutinkin vuoroväleihin. Nyt tilannehan on se, että edellinen saapuu hyvissä ajoin ennenku seuraava saa edes lähtölupaa, saatikka ne sähköautot pääsis pukkaamaan orren kohti lataamoa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Pilottivaiheessa on varmaankin mielekkäämpää järjestää taukoa latauspisteen päähän hieman yli todellisen tarpeen kuin sen alle, ts. halutaan pelata varman päälle. Aikanaan sitten pärjättäneen kokeiluvaihetta lyhyemmillä päätepysäkkiajoilla.

----------


## Resiina

TKL 14 poikkesi pyynikintorille 29.12.2016  noin kello 20,10, ilmeisesti testiajoa.

----------


## scala

#16 väsähti juuri koskipuistoon. Hitaasti pääsi linjojen 9 ja 6 pysäkiltä omalle pysäkilleen. Jätti siihen matkustajat ja laittoi ei linjalla-kilven

----------


## kalle.

> #16 väsähti juuri koskipuistoon. Hitaasti pääsi linjojen 9 ja 6 pysäkiltä omalle pysäkilleen. Jätti siihen matkustajat ja laittoi ei linjalla-kilven


Näinpä ja syykin on jo tutkittu. Lataukset oli suoritettu väärin ja kennojen jännite-ero kasvaessa automatiikka suojasi akuston ja lopetti ajon jatkumisen. Suojaus toimii siis kuten pitääkin, mutta toimintatapoja ja koulutusta pitänee kehittää.

----------


## mikkokoo

> Näinpä ja syykin on jo tutkittu. Lataukset oli suoritettu väärin ja kennojen jännite-ero kasvaessa automatiikka suojasi akuston ja lopetti ajon jatkumisen. Suojaus toimii siis kuten pitääkin, mutta toimintatapoja ja koulutusta pitänee kehittää.


Voiko kuljettaja ladata väärin?

----------


## Precise

https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201428752

TKL:n kalustopäällikkö herättelee keskustelua johdinautoista.

Itsekin haluaisin nähdä enemmän keskustelua näistä, koska nykyistä katuinfraa hyödyntäen olisi mahdollista laskea liikenteen päästöjä melkoisesti. Akkubussien valmistuksessa nykyteknologia on vielä tiukilla akkuken valmistuksen suhteen, joka on sekä kallista että tuossa mittakaavassa myös ympäristölle haitallista.

Näkisin potentiaalia erityisesti tiheillä linjoilla, joita tuskin ollaan muuttamassa lähivuosikymmeninä ratikkalinjoiksi (6, tuleva 7, 9, 10...)

Ja huomionarvoista tässä se, että johdinautoa verrattaisiin nyt tavallisen bussin ja akkubussin, ei ratikan kanssa.

----------


## Ahalm

> Ja huomionarvoista tässä se, että johdinautoa verrattaisiin nyt tavallisen bussin ja akkubussin, ei ratikan kanssa.


Tuo on todellakin huomionarvoista ja hyvä lähtökohta keskustelulle.

Aloin kuitenkin miettiä, kuinka hyvin raitiotie ja johdinautoverkko sopivat yhteen. Kummankin järjestelmän ajolankoja tuskin voi asentaa samalle katuosuudelle. Vai voiko? Tietääkö joku, onko ulkomailta jo kokemuksia aiheesta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kummankin järjestelmän ajolankoja tuskin voi asentaa samalle katuosuudelle. Vai voiko? Tietääkö joku, onko ulkomailta jo kokemuksia aiheesta?


Ei siihen teknistä estettä ole, jopa yhteiset pysäkit ovat teknisesti mahdollisia, *esimerkkikuva Zürichistä*. En tiedä, kuinka mielekästä tuo on, mutta tekniikka itsessään ei ole este.

Helsingissä linjan 14 johdinautot aikanaan kulkivat mm. Fredrikinkadulla ja Runeberginkadulla samalla kadulla raitiovaunujen kanssa. Kahden liikennemuodon väliset ilmajohtoristeykset ovat vaativia, siksikään johdinautoja ei välttämättä ole järkevää tieten tahtoen tuoda raitioteiden kanssa päällekkäisille osuuksille. Akullisten johdinautojen järjestelmissä toki ilmajohdot voi jättää pois sellaisilla alueilla, joissa ajolankoja muuten jouduttaisiin vetämään ristiin rastiin.

----------


## killerpop

> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/201428752
> 
> TKL:n kalustopäällikkö herättelee keskustelua johdinautoista.


Mukavaa, että taas pidän laadukkaasta journalismista, mutta AL:n paperisessa versiossa kerrottiin faktana, että nykyisin busseja olisi 250 kpl. Omilla listoillani on tällä hetkellä 154 kpl, joista alkuvuonna muutama on ajanut viimeiset ajonsa. No sata sinne tänne, mutta missähän piilossa nuo sata muuta TKL:n reserviin kuuluvaa autoa mahtaa olla...?

----------


## Eppu

> Mukavaa, että taas pidän laadukkaasta journalismista, mutta AL:n paperisessa versiossa kerrottiin faktana, että nykyisin busseja olisi 250 kpl. Omilla listoillani on tällä hetkellä 154 kpl, joista alkuvuonna muutama on ajanut viimeiset ajonsa. No sata sinne tänne, mutta missähän piilossa nuo sata muuta TKL:n reserviin kuuluvaa autoa mahtaa olla...?


Jospa tuohon lukuun on erehdyksessä ja asioista tietämättömänä (=toimittajat...) sisällytetty myös muiden nysse-liikennöitsijöiden paikkurikalusto. Siinä tapauksessa luku lienee aika lähellä tuota, tai hieman yli.

Mitä tulee rollikoihin, niin sanoisin että varsin huvittavaksi on mennyt touhu varsinkin viimeisen viiden vuoden aikana. Kun ratikkaa suunniteltiin ja lobattiin, ei suostuttu edes katsomaan muita vaihtoehtoja. Pelin henki oli vahvasti joko ratikka tai ei, jolloin todellisuus saatiin erilaisin keplottelukonstein sekä valheellisten mainospuheiden ja korulauseiden avulla näyttämään ratikalle suotuisalta. Itse en toki kovin suuresti arvosta katujen ylle ripustettuja johtoja kaupunkikuvaa rumentavana tekijänä, mutta jo kahdella nivelellä varustetut 24 metriset rollikat (tai superbussit) muutamalla runkoreitillä (tai jo pelkästään kolmoslinjalla) olisivat olleet ratikkaa reilusti yli 50% edullisempia järjestelmänä. Kuitenkin ratikkaa väkisin lobbaava taho ei halunnut edes vilkaista saati tutkia moista vaihtoehtoa. Ei, kaupungin talous oli määrä keikauttaa ratikkahankkeen avulla lähelle konkurssia ja keskustan pääväylät tukkia niin että liikenneolosuhteet vaikeutuisivat ja hidastuisivat oleellisesti jolloin keskustan vetovoima erityisesti ostostelualueena vähenisi.

----------


## Bussimies

TKL ja Länsilinjat testaavat maaliskuussa (TKL) ja huhtikuussa (Länsilinjat) Volvon uutta sähköbussia. Kyseessä on nykyisiin Solariksiin verrattuna yli kaksinkertaisella akkukapasiteetilla varustettu bussi, joten tällä voidaan operoida puolipäivävuoroa pelkän varikkolatauksen turvin. Autoa esitellään Keskustorilla keskiviikkona 4.3.2020:

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...pRZojOkMOEGlyY

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...suus-kerryttaa

----------


## Ivecomies

On toi Volvo 7900E sähköbussiksi varsin tyylikkään näköinen. Siitä saattaa hyvinkin tulla Suomen myydyimpiä sähköbussimalleja. Mikä on muuten 7900E:n maksimi istumapaikkaluku?

----------


## tohpeeri

> On toi Volvo 7900E sähköbussiksi varsin tyylikkään näköinen. Siitä saattaa hyvinkin tulla Suomen myydyimpiä sähköbussimalleja. Mikä on muuten 7900E:n maksimi istumapaikkaluku?


Pieni taitaa olla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pieni taitaa olla.


Näin äsken yhden sisäkuvan 7900E:stä googlettamalla "Volvo 7900E interior" ja siinä ainakin ero hybridi-7900:aan oli takaosassa, jossa on 5 istuinta kolmen sijaan, kun se jäähdytinkoppi on ilmeisesti otettu pois sähköversiossa. Mikähän on 7900E:n maksimipaikkaluku, jos takaovea ei ole?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikähän on 7900E:n maksimipaikkaluku, jos takaovea ei ole?


34+1 on suurin mahdollinen istumapaikkojen määrä. Lisää tietoa löytyy esitteestä: https://www.volvobuses.fi/content/da...e_7900E_EN.pdf

----------


## Miska

> 34+1 on suurin mahdollinen istumapaikkojen määrä. Lisää tietoa löytyy esitteestä: https://www.volvobuses.fi/content/da...e_7900E_EN.pdf


Trafi kertoo Tampereella koekäytössä olevan MUY-790:n istumapaikkamääräksi 39, seisomapaikkoja 40. Sitä en osaa sanoa, onko tuossa 39:ssä mukana kuljettajan paikka ja/tai klaffipenkkejä. Sinänsä 39 ei olisi mahdoton määrä 12-metriseen takaovettomaan autoon, kun sen verran kiinteitä istumapaikkoja on mm. useimmissa Suomen VDL Citeoissa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Trafi kertoo Tampereella koekäytössä olevan MUY-790:n istumapaikkamääräksi 39, seisomapaikkoja 40. Sitä en osaa sanoa, onko tuossa 39:ssä mukana kuljettajan paikka ja/tai klaffipenkkejä. Sinänsä 39 ei olisi mahdoton määrä 12-metriseen takaovettomaan autoon, kun sen verran kiinteitä istumapaikkoja on mm. useimmissa Suomen VDL Citeoissa.


Tosiaan, tuo lienee vanhempi esite. Tuota autoa esittelevässä jutussa mainitaan 41 paikkaa, olisiko 39+2 klaffia? Täyttää kuitenkin HSL:n A1-määritelmän.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tosiaan, tuo lienee vanhempi esite. Tuota autoa esittelevässä jutussa mainitaan 41 paikkaa, olisiko 39+2 klaffia? Täyttää kuitenkin HSL:n A1-määritelmän.


39 istumapaikkaahan on yhtä paljon kuin esim. VDL*Citea LLE-127:ssä, jolloin uusi sähkö-Volvo saattaa hyvinkin saada paljon markkinoita Suomessa (myös HSL-alueella). Ite pidän tätä Volvon sähköbussia tervetulleena myös HSL-alueelle.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------




> Trafi kertoo Tampereella koekäytössä olevan MUY-790:n istumapaikkamääräksi 39, seisomapaikkoja 40. Sitä en osaa sanoa, onko tuossa 39:ssä mukana kuljettajan paikka ja/tai klaffipenkkejä. Sinänsä 39 ei olisi mahdoton määrä 12-metriseen takaovettomaan autoon, kun sen verran kiinteitä istumapaikkoja on mm. useimmissa Suomen VDL Citeoissa.


Kuljettajan paikkaa en kyllä usko että lasketaan ikinä mukaan.  :Wink:

----------


## tohpeeri

> 39 istumapaikkaahan on yhtä paljon kuin esim. VDL*Citea LLE-127:ssä, jolloin uusi sähkö-Volvo saattaa hyvinkin saada paljon markkinoita Suomessa (myös HSL-alueella). Ite pidän tätä Volvon sähköbussia tervetulleena myös HSL-alueelle.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:54 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:53 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kuljettajan paikkaa en kyllä usko että lasketaan ikinä mukaan.



39 paikkaa tuntuu jo hyvältä.

----------


## eemeli113

> Kuljettajan paikkaa en kyllä usko että lasketaan ikinä mukaan.


Kyllä se ainakin Trafin tiedoissa on laskettu.

----------


## Eppu

Sähkö-Volvo lienee jo ollut linjalla, vaan en tiedä missä vuorossa tarkkaan ottaen. Ilmeisesti linjoilta 11 ja 27 voi bongata.

----------


## killerpop

> Sähkö-Volvo lienee jo ollut linjalla, vaan en tiedä missä vuorossa tarkkaan ottaen. Ilmeisesti linjoilta 11 ja 27 voi bongata.


Olihan se, ajeli ainakin 7:40 ja 8:40 lähdöt Keskustorilta linjaa 27 ja tuli paluun sitten kaiketi linjana 11. Ja toki iltapäivästäkin, vaan eipä tullut katsottua kelloa havaitessa se linjaa 11 etelään. Ainakin sivulinjakilpi oli toiminnassa tänään 6.3. mutta keulan kanssa taisi olla jotain isompaa ongelmaa.
.

----------


## kalle.

> Ainakin sivulinjakilpi oli toiminnassa tänään 6.3. mutta keulan kanssa taisi olla jotain isompaa ongelmaa.


On päivitetty näköjään väärä kilpitiedosto autoon. Kaipa tuokin jossain kohtaa tulee kuntoon.

----------


## scala

Tänä aamuna oli etulinjakilpikin kunnossa. Etuoven luona oleva matto on ihan hyvä lisä. Tai olettaisin, että siihen jää suurin osa lumesta ja loskasta.

----------


## Eppu

Lisää sähköbusseja ja Pohjolan Liikenne (ilmeisestikin) liikennöimään Tampereelle, ja hieman yllättävällä tavalla: https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...n_kayt(143249)

----------


## Bussimies

Osana Tampereen seudun bussiliikenteen käyttövoimamuutoksia koskevia selvityksiä on tilattu simulointi ja analyysi joidenkin bussilinjojen muuttamisesta sähköisiksi. Tarkasteluun otetaan linjat 1, 2, 5 ja 38. VTT:n tarjouksesta selviää mm. että linjalle 1 simuloidaan sähkönivelbusseja ja linjalle 5 simuloidaan sähkötelibusseja.

Joukkoliikennejohtajan viranhaltijapäätös 3.9.2020: 

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Vir..._simul(151584)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tarkasteluun otetaan linjat 1, 2, 5 ja 38.


Mielenkiintoinen juttu. Tässä on varmaankin kyseessä syksyllä 2021 aloittavat uudet linjat, tuosta joukosta vain kakkonen säilyy nykyisellään. Mutta onko vitoselle ja 38:lle tulossa sittenkin yhteinen pääte Hervantaan, vai miten tuossa ajatellaan yhteisen laturin mahdollista hyödyntämistä? Oman muistikuvani mukaan linjan 5 pääte tulisi Länsi-Hervantaan ja 38:n Hervantakeskukseen. Tietenkin sekin on yksi mahdollisuus, että toisen linjan bussit ladataan muualla kuin päättärillä.

----------


## kiitokurre

FB:ssä olevan tiedon mukaan Tampereelle ei olisi tulossa sähköbusseja 2021 muuten kuin tuolle yhdelle linjalle joka kuului ratikan kilpailutukseen.

----------


## Eppu

> FB:ssä olevan tiedon mukaan Tampereelle ei olisi tulossa sähköbusseja 2021 muuten kuin tuolle yhdelle linjalle joka kuului ratikan kilpailutukseen.


Eikä tule sillekään, koska linjan 18 liikenne siirtyy Pohjolan Liikenteelle vasta vuonna 2022. Ensi vuonna ei TKL myöskään taida hankkia lainkaan uutta kalustoa. Tarvettakaan ei toisaalta ole kun tuotantomäärä supistuu. Rauhassa sitten voidaan pystyttää infraa valmistautuen sähköbussien hankintaan, joita kait sitten vuonna 2022 jo hankitaan...

----------


## laurira

lisää sähköbusseja Tampereellekin

"Suomen on direktiivin mukaan varmistettava, että uusista linja-autohankinnoista ensimmäisellä hankinta-ajanjaksolla 41 prosenttia ja toisella hankinta-ajanjaksolla 59 prosenttia on ympäristöystävällisiä.

 Vaatimukset koskevat ainoastaan paikallisliikenteen busseja.

 Ympäristöystävälliseksi linja-autoksi määritellään ajoneuvo, joka kulkee vaihtoehtoisella polttoaineella kuten sähkö, vety, kaasu tai biopolttoaine.

 Kummankin hankinta-ajanjakson aikana puolet ympäristöystävällisistä linja-autoista tulee olla täyssähköbusseja eli ensimmäisellä jaksolla 20,5 prosenttia ja toisella jaksolla 29,5 prosenttia. Tämä tavoite on porrastettu alueelliset erot huomioiden."

https://www.lvm.fi/-/lisaa-vahapaast...kuussa-1438505

----------


## kuukanko

Tähän olisi tietysti voinut laittaa suoraan myös Tampereen tilaajaviranomaiselle asetetut vaatimukset päästöttömille busseille, jotka ovat ensimmäisellä hankinta-ajanjaksolla 15% ja toisella 25%. Sähköbussien kokonaistaloudellisuus näyttää nyt niin hyvältä, että tuo näyttäisi täyttyvän markkinaehtoisesti, vaikkei Nysse vaatisikaan sähköbusseja erikseen tai edes antaisi niistä lisäpisteitä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nysse kertoo nettiuutisissaan, että Pohjolan Liikenne tuo Tampereelle 26 uutta sähköbussia vuonna 2022. Uutisen mukaan bussit ovat Yutongeja.

Samasta aiheesta on uutinen myös Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkosivuilla.

----------


## Bussimies

> Nysse kertoo nettiuutisissaan, että Pohjolan Liikenne tuo Tampereelle 26 uutta sähköbussia vuonna 2022. Uutisen mukaan bussit ovat Yutongeja.
> 
> Samasta aiheesta on uutinen myös Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkosivuilla.


Aamulehti kertoo artikkelissaan (maksumuuri), että autoista 17 kpl menee linjoille 5 ja 10. Samassa jutussa mainitaan, että Teiskon suunnan linjoja 9094 ajetaan seitsemällä bussilla, joista 2 kpl tulee olemaan sähköbusseja. Loput Yutongit menevät linjalle 18 (ja yksi oletettavasti vara-autoksi, kun linjaa 18 ajetaan nyt TKL:n toimesta kuudella autolla).

https://www.aamulehti.fi/autojaliike...008300706.html

----------


## Multsun poika

Sähkönivelbussien luulisi sopivan ainakin Vuoreksen viitoselle, mutta niitä siis tuskin on tulossa. Samanlaiset BYDit kuin HSL:n linjoilla 20, 30 ja 40 toimisivat hyvin, tilaa riittää ja pysäkkiajat jää lyhyiksi kun kaikista ovista voi mennä sisään.

----------


## Melamies

AL kertoo PL:n uusien sähköbussien syventävän Paunun ahdinkoa:

40 Paunun bussia seisoo tyhjänpanttina, koska pikavuorot eivät vedä  ahdinkoa syventää, kun uusi kilpailija tuo Tampereelle 26 uutta sähköbussia
Tampereella uusi toimija Pohjolan Liikenne on voittanut kaksi viimeisintä Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutusta. Emme osta enää yhtään uutta dieselbussia, olemme tehneet selkeän linjauksen.


https://www.aamulehti.fi/autojaliike...rtikkeli-oikea

----------


## Ivecomies

> Sähkönivelbussien luulisi sopivan ainakin Vuoreksen viitoselle, mutta niitä siis tuskin on tulossa. Samanlaiset BYDit kuin HSL:n linjoilla 20, 30 ja 40 toimisivat hyvin, tilaa riittää ja pysäkkiajat jää lyhyiksi kun kaikista ovista voi mennä sisään.


Mä taas uskon että sähköniveliä tulee Tampereelle jossain vaiheessa. Vaikka Bydejä tai sitten Volvo 7900AE-autoja. Ja eiks se täyssähköisyys laske nivelbussin kallista hintaa huomattavasti? koska nivelbussien hankinnasta huhuiltiin täällä jo pari vuotta sitten, niin pidän ainakin ite hyvin todennäköisenä että sähköniveliä alkaa pian näkymään myös Tampereen kaduilla mikäli HSL-alueen Bydit osoittautuvat luotettaviksi ja toimiviksi peleiksi. Ja kun ottaa vielä huomioon että sähköniveliä löytyy ainakin toistaiseksi paljon laajemmin kuin sähkötelejä, mistä ei esim. tamperelaisten suosikkimerkki Volvo ole toistaiseksi uutisoinutkaan.

----------


## MJG

> Sähkönivelbussien luulisi sopivan ainakin Vuoreksen viitoselle, mutta niitä siis tuskin on tulossa. Samanlaiset BYDit kuin HSL:n linjoilla 20, 30 ja 40 toimisivat hyvin, tilaa riittää ja pysäkkiajat jää lyhyiksi kun kaikista ovista voi mennä sisään.


Tai eivät jää. Riippuu pysäkkien pituudesta ja muusta liikenteestä. Tatin haitaribussi ei mahdu pysäkille, jos siinä on toinen bussi, pituudesta riippumatta. Pysäkkiaikaan on tullut valitettavan yleinen komponentti: pysäkille pääsyn odottelu ovet kiinni.

----------


## Eppu

> Mä taas uskon että sähköniveliä tulee Tampereelle jossain vaiheessa.


Eikös jotkut TTY:n (vai minkä?) nörtit ole parhaillaan simuloimassa sellaisia linjalle 8? Ainakin sellainen uutinen oli jossain vaiheessa. Kun TKL ei tänäkään vuonna osta mitään kalustoa, niin voisiko ensi vuonna hankintalistalla olla sellaisia? Kuitenkin näyttää siltä, että TKL:lle on varattu hommia ainakin linjojen 7 ja 8 liikennöitsijänä, ja sellaiset bussit niille sopisivat, joskin 7:lle varmaan riittäisi telitkin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tarvitseeko PL yhtään dieseltelejä Tampereelle vara-autoiksi jolloin HSL-alueelta voisi mahdollisesti siirtyä muutaman dieselteli Tampereelle? ite pidän PL:n tuloa Nysse-alueelle hyvänä asiana ja toivottavasti PL menestyy lähivuosina hyvin noustessaan yhdeksi Nysse-alueen suurimmaksi operaattoriksi.

----------


## vaajy

Olen jutellut Väinö Paunu Oy:n joidenkin kuljettajien kanssa ja kaikki pitivät Pohjolan Liikennettä heidän kannalta huonona juttuna.

Valtion firma, voi ostaa halvalla niitä busseja, on rahaa. Ostaa paljon. Ei niiden kanssa voi kilpailla. Jää kilpailutuksissa jalkoihin. Minulla ei ole mitään sähköbusseja vastaan, ovat itse asiassa melko hyviä, mutta Länsilinjat Liikenne ja Väinö Paunu ei tule niitä koskaan hankkimaan tässä taloustilanteessa. Sitten heihin osui lisäuutinen: Pirkkalan varikko Paunulta lopetetaan, koska kesäkuusta 2022 he eivät enää aja Pirkkalassa (hävisivät kilpailutukset). Autot viedään Nekalaan.

Se niistä sähköbusseista Pohjolan Liikenteeltä, ei tiedä hyvää muille toimijoille, ja se PTL on bussien Lidl eli voivat voittaa vielä monet kilpailutukset.

----------


## kalle.

> Minulla ei ole mitään sähköbusseja vastaan, ovat itse asiassa melko hyviä, mutta Länsilinjat Liikenne ja Väinö Paunu ei tule niitä koskaan hankkimaan tässä taloustilanteessa.


Mielenkiintoinen väite. Etenkin sen takia, että toisaalla on uutisoitu, että Länsilinjat hankkii 13 uutta akkusähköbussia vuonna 2022.

----------


## vaajy

> Mielenkiintoinen väite. Etenkin sen takia, että toisaalla on uutisoitu, että Länsilinjat hankkii 13 uutta akkusähköbussia vuonna 2022.


Paunulla ainakaan ei sellaisia ole näköpiirissä, ei ainakaan kuljettajan mukaan.

Nekin sähköbussit, joita LL tuo ovat Joensuuhun. Tampereelle tuskin niitä tule hetkeen, kun vastikään tekivät kalustehankintoja 2020.

Se on kuitenkin ihan validi pointti, että tuo Pohjolan Liikenteen tulo Tampereelle tulee vaikuttamaan yksityisiin toimijoihin, jotka ovat jo valmiiksi ongelmissa.

----------


## laurira

Tampereelle tulevien Pohjolan liikenteen sähköbussien huolto menee yllättäen junayhtiölle, eli VR Fleetcarelle 

"In August, we signed a framework agreement with the bus operator Pohjolan Liikenne for the maintenance of 30 e-buses in Tampere. This contract is VR FleetCares first maintenance agreement regarding e-buses. Our highly adjustable facilities will become handy, because the work will be carried out at VR FleetCares Tampere freight wagon shop."

----------


## Eppu

Jokohan TKL myös piakkoin tekee seuraavan kalustohankintansa?

https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...itelma(233200)

_"Merkittävänä kehityskohteena on vireillä hiilineutraaliin toimintaan tähtäävän uuden
sähköbussikaluston varikkojärjestelyt ja sen mahdollistamat uusinvestointisuunnitelmat.
Näiden osalta keskeistä on tilaajan ja tuottajan pitkälle tulevaisuuteen ulottuva yhteinen
näkemys ja tahtotila."_

Tänäkään vuonna tuskin mitään uutta kalustoa tulee, mutta liekö hankinta kuluvan vuoden aikana laiteta vireille? Liekö sitten ostoskoriin tulossa sähkökäyttöisiä, 18m pituisia, keskeltä taipuvia yksiköitä linjojen 7 ja 8 tarpeisiin...?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tänäkään vuonna tuskin mitään uutta kalustoa tulee, mutta liekö hankinta kuluvan vuoden aikana laiteta vireille? Liekö sitten ostoskoriin tulossa sähkökäyttöisiä, 18m pituisia, keskeltä taipuvia yksiköitä linjojen 7 ja 8 tarpeisiin...?


Toivottavasti. Volvo 7900AE Nysse-väripuvussa olis komea näky Keskustorilla (ja kaikkialla muuallakin). Ja ehkä TKL:lle tulee myös 2-akselisia sähköVolleja.  :Wink:

----------


## Bussimies

> Jokohan TKL myös piakkoin tekee seuraavan kalustohankintansa?
> 
> https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...itelma(233200)
> 
> _"Merkittävänä kehityskohteena on vireillä hiilineutraaliin toimintaan tähtäävän uuden
> sähköbussikaluston varikkojärjestelyt ja sen mahdollistamat uusinvestointisuunnitelmat.
> Näiden osalta keskeistä on tilaajan ja tuottajan pitkälle tulevaisuuteen ulottuva yhteinen
> näkemys ja tahtotila."_
> 
> Tänäkään vuonna tuskin mitään uutta kalustoa tulee, mutta liekö hankinta kuluvan vuoden aikana laiteta vireille? Liekö sitten ostoskoriin tulossa sähkökäyttöisiä, 18m pituisia, keskeltä taipuvia yksiköitä linjojen 7 ja 8 tarpeisiin...?


Tälle vuodelle investointeihin varattu 500 000 euroa voisi riittää käytetyn kaluston hankintoihin tai muutamaan uuteen bussiin? Ensi vuoden 2 miljoonaa euroa viittaa kyllä vahvasti vihdoinkin uudishankintoihin. Eipä taida TKL:n historiassa olla ollut koskaan näin pitkää taukoa uudishankintojen välillä. Vuosina 1965 ja 1966 ei uutta kalustoa saatu, yhtä Scaniaa (246) lukuunottamatta.

Mitä uuteen varikkorakennukseen tulee, ollaan tämän suhteen kyllä mielestäni useita vuosia myöhässä. Kaluston sähköistyminen on ollut varmasti tiedossa jo vähintään vajaan vuosikymmenen, ja sen edellyttämät uudet varikkotilat riittävine latauskapasiteetteineen olisi siksi tullut laittaa vireille kaavoitusprosesseineen ja hankintapäätöksineen hyvässä etukenossa.

No, jälkiviisaus on aina helppoa ja eri tahojen varmasti rajalliset resurssit ovat keskittyneet pitkälti raitiotiehankkeen saattamiseksi kunnialla loppuun. Ja kyllähän on totta, että varikon sijoittumisen kannalta on ollut tärkeää tietää, minkä suuntien linjat pysyvät jatkossakin TKL:n operoimina. Nämä päätökset olisi silti voitu tehdä ajoissa, kun olisi ennakoitu riittävästi. Toivotaan, että tänä vuonna tehtävien rakennuspäätösten jälkeen uusi varikko nousee nopeasti, ja saataisiin käyttöön jo ensi vuonna.

----------


## killerpop

> Mitä uuteen varikkorakennukseen tulee, ollaan tämän suhteen kyllä mielestäni useita vuosia myöhässä. Kaluston sähköistyminen on ollut varmasti tiedossa jo vähintään vajaan vuosikymmenen, ja sen edellyttämät uudet varikkotilat riittävine latauskapasiteetteineen olisi siksi tullut laittaa vireille kaavoitusprosesseineen ja hankintapäätöksineen hyvässä etukenossa.
> 
> No, jälkiviisaus on aina helppoa ja eri tahojen varmasti rajalliset resurssit ovat keskittyneet pitkälti raitiotiehankkeen saattamiseksi kunnialla loppuun. Ja kyllähän on totta, että varikon sijoittumisen kannalta on ollut tärkeää tietää, minkä suuntien linjat pysyvät jatkossakin TKL:n operoimina. Nämä päätökset olisi silti voitu tehdä ajoissa, kun olisi ennakoitu riittävästi. Toivotaan, että tänä vuonna tehtävien rakennuspäätösten jälkeen uusi varikko nousee nopeasti, ja saataisiin käyttöön jo ensi vuonna.


Niin, vastahan siitä on varmaan jo reilu 10 vuotta kun sitä uutta läntistä varikkoa jo ajettiin ja silloin sijoituspaikkana olisi ollut Lielahden voimalaitoksen tontti. Tähän mennessä ei ole kylläkään mitään tapahtunut siltä osin, joten vieläköhän tuo Lielahden voimalaitoksen tontti on se ensisijainen paikka vai onko nyt katseet esim Kolmenkulman alueella? ja olisiko tästä tulossa useamman toimijan varikko, sillä varmaan PirTil joutuu jossain vaiheessa lähtemään Raholasta, kun radan eteläpuolelle halutaan kerrostaloja

----------


## Rebiaf

> Toivottavasti. Volvo 7900AE Nysse-väripuvussa olis komea näky Keskustorilla (ja kaikkialla muuallakin). Ja ehkä TKL:lle tulee myös 2-akselisia sähköVolleja.


Volvolta ei taida saada sähköteliä ja nivelmalli on Tampereen oloihin vähän liikaa. Samoin ei saa vdl:tä. Solarikselta saisi sähköllä kulkevaa telibussia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Volvolta ei taida saada sähköteliä.


Ei vielä, mut en olisi yllättänyt jos Volvo vielä esittelee tän vuoden aikana sähköversion 8900LE-mallistaan kun sähköbussien kysyntä markkinoilla kasvaa koko ajan niin pätkä-, teli- kuin myös nivelluokassa. Ihan varmasti se on Volvolla ainakin suunnitelmissa.

----------


## Pera

> Volvolta ei taida saada sähköteliä ja nivelmalli on Tampereen oloihin vähän liikaa. Samoin ei saa vdl:tä. Solarikselta saisi sähköllä kulkevaa telibussia.


Kyllä VDL:ltä on sähköteli saatavilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kyllä VDL:ltä on sähköteli saatavilla.


Aivan ja voin luvata että Volvollakin on tasan varmana siihen mennessä kun Saulin pressakausi päättyy. 😉

----------


## killerpop

> Volvolta ei taida saada sähköteliä ja nivelmalli on Tampereen oloihin vähän liikaa. Samoin ei saa vdl:tä. Solarikselta saisi sähköllä kulkevaa telibussia.


No ei tainnu saada B10BLE:n alkuaikaankaan teliautoa, vaan ylimääräisen akselin toteutti VTA-Tekniikka.

----------


## Bussimies

> Volvolta ei taida saada sähköteliä ja nivelmalli on Tampereen oloihin vähän liikaa. Samoin ei saa vdl:tä. Solarikselta saisi sähköllä kulkevaa telibussia.


En oikein pääse kiinni siihen, miksi nivelmalli olisi Tampereen oloihin "vähän liikaa". Tamperehan on Suomen toinen kaupunki, jossa on laajamittaisesti liikennöity nivelbusseilla, ja ainoa, jossa se jatkui pitkälle 2000-luvulle. Vuonna 2020 TKL oli jo tilaamassa 8 uutta nivelbussia, jotka sitten koronan takia pantiin jäihin. Uskaltaisin laittaa pääni pantiksi, että lähivuosina Tampereelle tulee lisää nivelbusseja  sähköisinä tällä kertaa.

----------


## Rebiaf

> En oikein pääse kiinni siihen, miksi nivelmalli olisi Tampereen oloihin "vähän liikaa". Tamperehan on Suomen toinen kaupunki, jossa on laajamittaisesti liikennöity nivelbusseilla, ja ainoa, jossa se jatkui pitkälle 2000-luvulle. Vuonna 2020 TKL oli jo tilaamassa 8 uutta nivelbussia, jotka sitten koronan takia pantiin jäihin. Uskaltaisin laittaa pääni pantiksi, että lähivuosina Tampereelle tulee lisää nivelbusseja  sähköisinä tällä kertaa.


Poliittisessa mielessä täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tampereelle vielä tulisi nivelbusseja. Juuri kun on päästy sopuun länsiratikan rakentamisen jatkamisesta.  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:18 ----------




> Ei vielä, mut en olisi yllättänyt jos Volvo vielä esittelee tän vuoden aikana sähköversion 8900LE-mallistaan kun sähköbussien kysyntä markkinoilla kasvaa koko ajan niin pätkä-, teli- kuin myös nivelluokassa..


Toivottavasti eivät esittele. 8900LE on suurin syy siihen, että lähdin opiskelemaan aivan muihin hommiin. Silkkaa kärsimystä kuljettajan kannalta kun autossa ei ole minkäänlaisia ajo-ominaisuuksia tai mitään muutakaan hyvää.

----------


## EVhki

> Poliittisessa mielessä täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tampereelle vielä tulisi nivelbusseja. Juuri kun on päästy sopuun länsiratikan rakentamisen jatkamisesta.


Miten ratikka sulkee nivelbussit pois? Ratikan kapasiteetti on nivelbussia suurempi ja reittejä on muitakin kuin ratikan reitti. (Tampereen liikenne toki ei itselle kovin tuttua ole)

----------


## Ivecomies

> Poliittisessa mielessä täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tampereelle vielä tulisi nivelbusseja. Juuri kun on päästy sopuun länsiratikan rakentamisen jatkamisesta. 
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:18 ----------
> 
> 
> Toivottavasti eivät esittele. 8900LE on suurin syy siihen, että lähdin opiskelemaan aivan muihin hommiin. Silkkaa kärsimystä kuljettajan kannalta kun autossa ei ole minkäänlaisia ajo-ominaisuuksia tai mitään muutakaan hyvää.


Vaikken ole ite ammattikuljettaja niin tiedän silti sen verran että sähköbussi tuntuu ajossa aina erilaiselta kuin polttomoottoribussi, tuntuuhan sähkökäyttöinen henkilöautokin erilaiselta ajaa kuin saman automallin bensaversio. Olen ite ajanut esim. Opelin uutta Mokkaa sekä sähkö-että bensaversiona, ja voin kyllä sanoa että tykkäsin enemmän sähkö-Opelista ja se tuntui kyllä ajossa paljon paremmalta kuin saman mallin bensaversio kiitokset sähkökoneen tasaisen kyydin sekä hiljaisen äänimaailman ansiosta. 

Jos dieselkäyttöisen Volvo 8900LE:n ajo-ominaisuudet eivät olleet sinun mieleen, mistä voit sitten tietää ettei ko. mallin tuleva sähköversio tuntuis ajaessa yhtään sen paremmalta kun on kummiskin ihan eri voimalinja jne. ja kun et ole edes ajanut sellaista? mitä ite olen lukenut niin 8900LE:tä on yleisesti moitittu laiskasta moottorista sekä huonosti säädetystä ZF Ecolife-vaihteistosta, mutta täyssähköversiossahan ei kumpaakaan ole. Ja eihän sitä tiedä jos Volvo aikoo turistimallien tapaan esitellä myös 8900-mallista kokonaan uuden sukupolven lähiaikoina ja sen yhteydessä myös sähköversio

----------


## Bussimies

> Poliittisessa mielessä täysin mahdoton ajatus, että tampereelle vielä tulisi nivelbusseja. Juuri kun on päästy sopuun länsiratikan rakentamisen jatkamisesta.


Erikoinen kommentti. Eihän nivelbussien hankinta mikään poliittinen kysymys ole, vaan joukkoliikennelautakunnan päätettävissä oleva normaali kilpailutuskriteeri linjoja kilpailutettaessa tai osa sisäisen tuottajan TKL:n kanssa käytäviä neuvotteluja. Ja kuten sanottua, TKL oli jo hankkimassa uusia nivelbusseja, joiden toimittajaksi valikoitui kilpailutuksessa Solaris. Hankinta keskeytettiin koronan aiheuttaman matkustajaromahduksen ja määrärahojen leikkaamisen vuoksi. Nivelbussit oli tarkoitus sijoittaa kuormittuneelle Härmälän suunnan linjalle 8.

En ymmärrä myöskään, miksi nivelbusseja ei mielestäsi voisi olla käytössä ratikan kanssa samassa kaupungissa? Eihän nivelbussi mikään ratikka ole, vaan kapasiteetiltaan puolet pienempi. Nivelbussin ensisijainen käyttökohde on juuri niillä suunnilla, joille ratikkaa ei vielä lähitulevaisuudessa saada tai ole suunnitteilla lainkaan, ja joilla telibussit eivät tahdo ruuhka-aikoina riittää.

Tampereella nivelbusseilla ajettiin laajasti muuallekin kuin ratikan nykyisellä tai tulevalla läntisellä reitillä Hervantaan tai Lentävänniemeen: Tesomalle, Haukiluomaan, Annalaan, Multisiltaan, Härmälään, Holvastiin, Linnainmaalle, Atalaan ja Sorilaan. Aivan perustellusti niitä voidaan ottaa käyttöön vastaavilla suunnilla tulevaisuudessakin.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nysse kertoo nettiuutisissaan, että Pohjolan Liikenne tuo Tampereelle 26 uutta sähköbussia vuonna 2022. Uutisen mukaan bussit ovat Yutongeja.
> 
> Samasta aiheesta on uutinen myös Pohjolan Liikenteen verkkosivuilla.


Löysin paikan, jossa nuo kaksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongia ovat, toinen on numerolla #862

----------


## Eppu

> Löysin paikan, jossa nuo kaksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongia ovat, toinen on numerolla #862


Olen nähnyt myös kuvan jossa vierekkäin pötköttävät #862 ja #863. Ilmeisesti nämä 10-linjan lyhyemmät vaunut numeroidaan tuohon väliin #855... 865. Sopivasti vapaita numeroita 10 kappaleelle autoja.

----------


## Makke93

863:sta on kuva Kasper Carlsonin kuukausikuvastossa maaliskuun alusta https://kaspercarlson.kuvat.fi/kuvat...2/DSC_9216.jpg . Paikkaa en tunnista.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 863:sta on kuva Kasper Carlsonin kuukausikuvastossa maaliskuun alusta https://kaspercarlson.kuvat.fi/kuvat...2/DSC_9216.jpg . Paikkaa en tunnista.


On kyllä hieno, sopii yllättävän hyvin Nyssen väripukuun. Montako istumapaikkaa noissa takaovellisissa pätkäyutongeissa on? En malta odottaa kun noista tulee yleinen näky Tampereen katukuvassa. Toisin kuin Nobinan Turun Bydeissä, niin onhan noissa kumminkin Pohjolan liikenteen oma istuinverhoilu?

----------


## Ivecomies

Tarvitseeko PL muuten Tampereelle montako käytettyä dieseliä vara-autoiksi?

----------


## vaajy

> Tarvitseeko PL muuten Tampereelle montako käytettyä dieseliä vara-autoiksi?


Varmaan muutamia alkuun, mutta ne saadaan tarvittaessa Väinö Paunu Oy:ltä, joka nyt jää tappiolle tässä kilpailutusmyräkässä.

Paunu on jo jonkin verran autojaan myynytkin mm. Pirtilille varakäyttöön. Lisäksi haluaisivat vuokrata tai myydä varikon heille.

Pirtilin auto on tälläkin hetkellä yhdessä Paunun varikossa vuokralla (yksi parkkiruutu).

Kesäkuussa Paunun liikenne loppuu Pirkkalassa, joka ainakin tekee 6-8 autoa tarpeettomiksi seisomaan Nekalan varikolle. Niistä olisi muutama vaikka Pohjolallekin, jos haluavat ostaa.

141-149 autojen kunto ei tosin ole enää kovin hyvä, mutta varakäyttöön varmasti kelpaa, jos hinnasta sopivat.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Varmaan muutamia alkuun, mutta ne saadaan tarvittaessa Väinö Paunu Oy:ltä, joka nyt jää tappiolle tässä kilpailutusmyräkässä.


Tuskinpa Pohjolan Liikenne mitään käytettyjä Paunulaisia ostaa, kun heidän omasta kalustostaan vapautuu kesällä HSL-alueelta paljon hyvänkuntoisia dieseleitä (jopa Euro6:sia) hävitessään liikennettä Nobinalle. Ite voisin veikata että PL siirtää mm. Ivecot 673-676 Tampereelle.  :Wink:

----------


## vaajy

> Tuskinpa Pohjolan Liikenne mitään käytettyjä Paunulaisia ostaa, kun heidän omasta kalustostaan vapautuu kesällä HSL-alueelta paljon hyvänkuntoisia dieseleitä (jopa Euro6:sia) hävitessään liikennettä Nobinalle. Ite voisin veikata että PL siirtää mm. Ivecot 673-676 Tampereelle.


Sieltä tulee tosiaan Helsingistä niitä. No jos ei kukaan niitä busseja huoli, niin kai ne romuttamoon menee tai jonnekin Venäjälle  :Very Happy:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

22.4.

PL #803 eli tuliterä Yutong E15 Nysse-kuoseissa ajeli kehä kolmosella itään Espoon keskuksen kohdalla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 22.4.
> 
> PL #803 eli tuliterä Yutong E15 Nysse-kuoseissa ajeli kehä kolmosella itään Espoon keskuksen kohdalla.


Ajoitko ite omalla autollas samaan suuntaan ohituskaistalla? huomasitko yhtään oliko autossa ihan PL:n omat istuinverhoilut eikä mitään HSL:n sinistä toisin kuin Nobinan Bydeissä?

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Ajoitko ite omalla autollas samaan suuntaan ohituskaistalla? huomasitko yhtään oliko autossa ihan PL:n omat istuinverhoilut eikä mitään HSL:n sinistä toisin kuin Nobinan Bydeissä?


En, olin itse ajamassa länteen päin ja ehdin just ja just nähdä järjestysnumeron kyljessä. Sivupeilistä katsoen erotin vielä "Pohjolan Liikenne" -tekstin perästä. Sitten piti taas siirtää katse muualle, kun aloin ryhmittymään Oittaan liittymään.

----------


## Karosa

> Ajoitko ite omalla autollas samaan suuntaan ohituskaistalla? huomasitko yhtään oliko autossa ihan PL:n omat istuinverhoilut eikä mitään HSL:n sinistä toisin kuin Nobinan Bydeissä?


Millä tavalla Nobinan Turun Bydit liittyy mitenkään Pohjolan Liikenteen autoihin ylipäänsä varsinkaan Tampereella? Sulla on melkoisen vilkas mielikuvitus, kun pohdit että täysin eri liikennöitsijän eri merkkisessä autoissa olisi joku sininen penkkikangas.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Millä tavalla Nobinan Turun Bydit liittyy mitenkään Pohjolan Liikenteen autoihin ylipäänsä varsinkaan Tampereella? Sulla on melkoisen vilkas mielikuvitus, kun pohdit että täysin eri liikennöitsijän eri merkkisessä autoissa olisi joku sininen penkkikangas.


No lähinnä vaan aattelin että kun ei Nobinan Turun (tai muihinkaan) Bydeihin tullut jostain syystä Nobinan omaa istuinverhoilua vaan jotain HSL:n runkolinjoille vaatimaa runkolinjakangasta, niin mietiskelin vaan että toivottavasti PL:n kaikkiin Yutongeihin taas tulee asianmukaisesti firman oma istuinverhoilu. Tätä asiaa mä en varmanakaan kyseenalaistaisi jos Nobinan Bydeihin (runkolinjaniveliä lukuunottamatta) ois tullut asianmukaisesti Nobinan oma istuinverhoilu entiseen tapaan.

----------


## ettäjaa

> vaan jotain HSL:n runkolinjoille vaatimaa runkolinjakangasta


PL:n runkolinjateleissä on ihan PL:n oma kuosi. Vaikea uskoa, että tuo olisi jotain HSL:n vaatimaa.

----------


## kuukanko

> PL:n runkolinjateleissä on ihan PL:n oma kuosi. Vaikea uskoa, että tuo olisi jotain HSL:n vaatimaa.


Ei kai PL:llä ole toistaiseksi muita runkolinjoja kuin 500, joka muuttui runkolinjaksi kesken olemassaolevan sopimuksen, ja jossa kalustovaatimukset poikkeavat siksi sopimuksista joissa ajetaan runkolinjaa jo heti sopimuksen alusta lähtien.

----------


## Minä vain

Ainakin minun ottamissani valokuvissa HSL:n runkolinjoilla ja muilla linjoilla on samanlaiset kankaat istuimissa riittävän uusissa bussissa, eli eripituisia ja -paksuisia vaaleansinisiä viivoja tummansinisellä taustalla. Mitään eroa ei siis vaikuttaisi olevan oranssien ja sinisten bussien välillä.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Ei kai PL:llä ole toistaiseksi muita runkolinjoja kuin 500, joka muuttui runkolinjaksi kesken olemassaolevan sopimuksen, ja jossa kalustovaatimukset poikkeavat siksi sopimuksista joissa ajetaan runkolinjaa jo heti sopimuksen alusta lähtien.


Ai niin. No sitten tuota ei oikein voi laskea.

Ihmettelisin joka tapauksessa jos busseissa olisi jonkinlainen penkkikangasvaatimus. Näyttäisi siltä, että edellinen runkolinjasopimus, joka ei ole mennyt Nobinalle oli 560 vuonna 2015. Muiden firmojen uusien ei-runkolinjabussien osalta ainakin PL:n ja TLL:n uusissa Yutongeissa on firmojen omat kuosit.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ihmettelisin joka tapauksessa jos busseissa olisi jonkinlainen penkkikangasvaatimus.


HSL:n runkolinjojen kilpailutuksissa sellainen on ollut runkolinjojen historian alusta lähtien uusille busseille, ja oli edelleen mm. hiljattain päättyneessä 520:n ja 530:n kilpailutuksessa. Vaatimuksena on HSL-ilmeeseen räätälöity Holdsworth-kangas. Vaatimus ei koske käytettyjä busseja.

Mutta koska aiheena on Tampereen sähköbussit, niin todettakoon, että ainakin keskiviikkona iso kasa noita Pohjolan Liikenteen Nysse-Yutongeja seisoi Helsingissä firman Pasilan varikolla päärataa vasten olevalla reunalla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> HSL:n runkolinjojen kilpailutuksissa sellainen on ollut runkolinjojen historian alusta lähtien uusille busseille, ja oli edelleen mm. hiljattain päättyneessä 520:n ja 530:n kilpailutuksessa. Vaatimuksena on HSL-ilmeeseen räätälöity Holdsworth-kangas. Vaatimus ei koske käytettyjä busseja.


Onko tietoa sitten minkä takia Nobinan pätkä- ja teli-Bydeihin ei tullut Nobinan omia kuoseja vaan tota runkolinjojen Holdsworthia vaikkei ko. bussit ole tilattu millekään runkolinjoille? olen jutellut asiasta myös yhden Nobinan kuljettajan kanssa ja hänkin ihmettelee asiaa kovasti.

----------


## Miska

> Onko tietoa sitten minkä takia Nobinan pätkä- ja teli-Bydeihin ei tullut Nobinan omia kuoseja vaan tota runkolinjojen Holdsworthia vaikkei ko. bussit ole tilattu millekään runkolinjoille? olen jutellut asiasta myös yhden Nobinan kuljettajan kanssa ja hänkin ihmettelee asiaa kovasti.


Kenties siksi, että on kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisempaa hankkia kaikki saman hankintaerän autot keskenään samanlaisella varustelulla, jolloin esimerkiksi pärjätään suppeammalla varaosavarastolla.

----------


## Wreith

> Kenties siksi, että on kokonaistaloudellisesti edullisempaa hankkia kaikki saman hankintaerän autot keskenään samanlaisella varustelulla, jolloin esimerkiksi pärjätään suppeammalla varaosavarastolla.


Juurikin näin. Onhan se silti jännä, että turussa olevat 15m bydit ovat myös ''HSL'' kankailla, mutta ymmärrettävää juurikin tästä syystä.

----------


## killerpop

Ehkä tuonne Muuta busseista vois tehdä oman viestiketjunsa penkkikankaista, vaikkapa viimeinen tusina näitä viestejä alustukseksi. Sikäli kun ne ketään kiinnostaa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Kävin tänään huvikseen ajamassa PL:n Pasilan varikon ohi ja siellä näkyi runsaasti Tampereen väriasussa olevia Yutongeja ja lisäksi myös joitakin SLE- ja XLE-mallisia VDL:iä Tampereen väripuvussa. Eli Tampeeeelle saadaan ilmeisesti vanhempia VDL:iä dieselkalustoksi. Mut täytyy kyllä sanoa että Nyssen sinivalkoinen pukee saa kyllä Yutongin näyttämään todella tyylikkäältä, enää vähän alle kuukausi aikaa niin noista tulee yleinen näky Tampereen katukuvassa. 😊

----------


## Säffleboy

> Kävin tänään huvikseen ajamassa PL:n Pasilan varikon ohi ja siellä näkyi runsaasti Tampereen väriasussa olevia Yutongeja ja lisäksi myös joitakin SLE- ja XLE-mallisia VDL:iä Tampereen väripuvussa. Eli Tampeeeelle saadaan ilmeisesti vanhempia VDL:iä dieselkalustoksi. Mut täytyy kyllä sanoa että Nyssen sinivalkoinen pukee saa kyllä Yutongin näyttämään todella tyylikkäältä, enää vähän alle kuukausi aikaa niin noista tulee yleinen näky Tampereen katukuvassa. 😊


Minäkin bongasin nuo,Tampereen Yutongit Pasilan varikolla.Kyllä voi sanoa että PL:n Yutongeissa on mahtavan pehmeät penkit.Itse olen suunnitelmissa mennä kuvailemaan, noita Tampereen Yutongeja Pasilan varikolle.Sinivalkoinen Nysse-väritys sopii Kiinalaisille tyylikkäästi.Vähän valkosinisestä tilaajaväreistä vaihtelua.Kuten aiemmin sanottua vaihtelu virkistää myös näitä Kiinalaisia😄.

----------


## vaajy

> Minäkin bongasin nuo,Tampereen Yutongit Pasilan varikolla.Kyllä voi sanoa että PL:n Yutongeissa on mahtavan pehmeät penkit.Itse olen suunnitelmissa mennä kuvailemaan, noita Tampereen Yutongeja Pasilan varikolle.Sinivalkoinen Nysse-väritys sopii Kiinalaisille tyylikkäästi.Vähän valkosinisestä tilaajaväreistä vaihtelua.Kuten aiemmin sanottua vaihtelu virkistää myös näitä Kiinalaisia😄.


Mites hyvin Pohjolan Liikenne hoitaa autoja, käykö samoin kuin Pirtilille, että uudet autot vanhempia kuin Paunun vanhat 8-vuotiaat autot.

Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne on tehnyt ainakin osittain Paunun kanssa yhteistyötä, mutta vain yhdestä autopaikasta Pirkkalan varikolla. Se on vuokralla heille.

Olisivat ilmeisesti halunneet muutakin palvelua sieltä, mutta kun jotain pitäisi siitä maksaa...

Halpa ja hyvä, kaksi eri asiaa. Toivottavasti PL korjaa tilanteen.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Mites hyvin Pohjolan Liikenne hoitaa autoja, käykö samoin kuin Pirtilille, että uudet autot vanhempia kuin Paunun vanhat 8-vuotiaat autot.
> 
> Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne on tehnyt ainakin osittain Paunun kanssa yhteistyötä, mutta vain yhdestä autopaikasta Pirkkalan varikolla. Se on vuokralla heille.
> 
> Olisivat ilmeisesti halunneet muutakin palvelua sieltä, mutta kun jotain pitäisi siitä maksaa...
> 
> Halpa ja hyvä, kaksi eri asiaa. Toivottavasti PL korjaa tilanteen.


 Uusien 2016 Solaristen jälkeen hoito HSL-alueella on näkynyt ihan hyvin.Jos vaikka katsotaan 8900LE-telien huoltoa niin ei kunniankukko laula.Melkein kaikista oikean puskurin takakulma on paiskattu johonkin.Yutongien kanssa huolto sujuu hyvin kun noi Kiinalaiset,on suht uusia niin kyllä korjaamo pelaa.Kesällä Tampereella päin PL:än liikenne alkaa niin saa nähdä millasessa kunnossa autot on siellä päin.Pasilan varikolla on vielä nähtävissä nämä Kiinalaiset tulokkaat valmistautumassa Tampereelle😄

----------


## Ivecomies

Ollaankohan HSL:n tapaan myös Nysse-alueella kaikki uudet dieselbussit jo hankittu ja jatkossa myös Nysse-alueelle hankitaan pelkästään sähköbusseja?

----------


## Säffleboy

> Ollaankohan HSL:n tapaan myös Nysse-alueella kaikki uudet dieselbussit jo hankittu ja jatkossa myös Nysse-alueelle hankitaan pelkästään sähköbusseja?


Siltähän se näyttää.Kiinalaiset sähköbussit vallloittavat Tampereen katukuvan jälleen.Enää Nysse-liikenteeseen ei saa hankkia Dieselbusseja kun näköjään PL:kin vie sinne melkein koko Yutongi-varastonsa.

----------


## vaajy

> Siltähän se näyttää.Kiinalaiset sähköbussit vallloittavat Tampereen katukuvan jälleen.Enää Nysse-liikenteeseen ei saa hankkia Dieselbusseja kun näköjään PL:kin vie sinne melkein koko Yutongi-varastonsa.


Minkälaiset nuo Yutongit sitten oikein ovat?

Nimestä päätellen pitäisi olla melko poikkeuksellista kalustoa, jota ei auta kuin mennä kokeilemaan linjalla 10. Pitäisi olla muutama Paunun kuljettaja kans siellä sitten  :Smile: 

Yhden kanssa juttelin, niin vähän epäröi niitä Yutongeja, koska ovat kiinalaisia. Nykyään melko lailla suurin osa Kiina-krääsästä on poikkeuksetta rihkamaa.

Saa nähdä vaihtaako sinne vai jääkö Paunulle, vielä on aikaa miettiä.

Toivottavasti huolto pelaa, niin eivät ole PTL-kunnossa parin vuoden ajon jälkeen.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Minkälaiset nuo Yutongit sitten oikein ovat?
> 
> Nimestä päätellen pitäisi olla melko poikkeuksellista kalustoa, jota ei auta kuin mennä kokeilemaan linjalla 10. Pitäisi olla muutama Paunun kuljettaja kans siellä sitten 
> 
> Yhden kanssa juttelin, niin vähän epäröi niitä Yutongeja, koska ovat kiinalaisia. Nykyään melko lailla suurin osa Kiina-krääsästä on poikkeuksetta rihkamaa.
> 
> Saa nähdä vaihtaako sinne vai jääkö Paunulle, vielä on aikaa miettiä.
> 
> Toivottavasti huolto pelaa, niin eivät ole PTL-kunnossa parin vuoden ajon jälkeen.


Minkäköhän firman entisiä kuskeja suurin osa PL:n Tampereen kuljettajista ovat?

----------


## Säffleboy

HSL-alueen asukkaana itselläni on kokemusta vain Yutong E15-teleistä mutta, kai sekin riittää.Ihan mukavia rauhallisia Kiinalaisia,sähkötiikereitä.Pohjolan liikenteen Yutongi oli rauhallinen,hiljainen en huomannut mitään jossa olisi valitettavaa.Tammelundin liikenteen,Teli-Yutongissa kiihtyy kyllä voimakkaasti moottori,Kiinalaisia sähkötiikereitä ne E15-telit on.E12:stan kokemus saattaa olla hieman kammottavampi,istumapaikkoja on huomattavasti vähemmän.Kyllä niihin Kiinalaisiin tottuu kun on aikansa niillä matkustanut itsekkin totuin heti noihin sähkötiikereihin.Onnea sinulle Yutongissa matkusteleva ensikertalainen!

----------


## Karosa

> kun näköjään PL:kin vie sinne melkein koko Yutongi-varastonsa.


Ihan uusia ovat nämä Tampereelle tulevat, tehtaalta tilattu vain voitettua liikennettä varten. Ei niitä ole missään varastossa.

----------


## nickr

Puuttuuko Pohjolan Liikenteeltä vielä yksi Yutong E12 Tampereelta? Kun katsoin, että linjalle 10 vaadittu kalusto oli 10 matalaa (talvikaudelle), ja tällä hetkellä lyhyitä Yutongeja on Tampereella vasta yhdeksän (#855-#863). Vai voiko tuo kymmenes auto olla myös jokin VDL-dieseleistä?

----------


## Bussimies

TKL:n on käynnistämässä sähköbussihankintaa neuvottelumenettelyllä vuosille 2024 sekä optioina myös vuosille 2025 ja 2026.

"Kilpailutuksen vaatima aika ja valmistajilta saatu tieto toimitusajoista mahdollistavat bussien liikennekäytön aloittamisen aikaisintaan vuoden 2024 alkupuolella."

Sähköbussien hankinta kytkeytyy vahvasti myös TKL:n uuteen varikkohankkeeseen, jossa on huomioitu sähköbussien latausinfra ja sen vaatimat tarpeet. Pöytäkirjan mukaan "Sähköisen liikenteen aloittaminen jo ennen tarkoitukseen suunnitellun varikon valmistumista vaatii Nekalan kiinteistölle rakennettavat autojen latauspisteet. Nykyinen muuntamo hyödyntäen tällaiset latauspisteet olisi rakennettavissa noin kymmenen sähköbussin liikenteen aloittamiseksi. -- Tehdyn selvityksen mukaan kymmenen sähköbussin verottoman hinnan odotetaan kilpailutuksessa asettuvan noin 5-6 miljoonan euron tasolle."

Asiat selviävät TKL:n johtokunnan 24.8.2022 pidetyn kokouksen pöytäkirjasta (pykälä 43): https://tampere.cloudnc.fi/fi-FI/Toi...Kokous_2482022

----------


## Makke93

Tarkoittaako tämä nyt, ettei TKL:lle tule mitään uutta kalustoa ennen tuota 2024:ää, kuten toisessa ketjussa oli spekuloitu?

----------


## Bussimies

> Tarkoittaako tämä nyt, ettei TKL:lle tule mitään uutta kalustoa ennen tuota 2024:ää, kuten toisessa ketjussa oli spekuloitu?


Tarkoittaa kyllä. Pykälä 45: "Varikkotoimintojen kehittämissuunnitelman mukaiset uudet kalustoinvestoinnit ajoittuvat vuodesta 2024 eteenpäin. Vähenevä suoritemäärä mahdollistaa siihen asti tapahtuvan operoinnin nykyisellä kalustolla. Vuodelle 2023 ei kalustoinvestointeihin ole kehysneuvotteluissa varattu rahaa."

Historiallisen pitkä tauko uudishankinnoissa. Edelliset uudet siis vuosimallia 2019.

----------


## Bussimies

> TKL:n on käynnistämässä sähköbussihankintaa neuvottelumenettelyllä vuosille 2024 sekä optioina myös vuosille 2025 ja 2026.


...ja nyt on julkaistu Hilmaan markkinavuoropuheluilmoitus, jonka perusteella hankinnan kohteena ovat nimenomaan sähkönivelbussit: 

https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...07238/overview

----------


## Tuomas.P

Nivelbusseja Tampereelle, hyvä homma.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nivelbusseja Tampereelle, hyvä homma.


Samaa mieltä. Tosin joutuu vielä odottamaan pari vuotta ennen kuin ilmestyy katukuvaan. Itse uskon jo nyt että ne ovat Volvo 7900EA-mallia (samanlaisia kuin Helbillä).

----------


## Eppu

> ...ja nyt on julkaistu Hilmaan markkinavuoropuheluilmoitus, jonka perusteella hankinnan kohteena ovat nimenomaan sähkönivelbussit: 
> 
> https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...07238/overview


Jaa mutta mitä tarkoittaa tuo hankinnan arvioitu enimmäismäärä 30 miljoonaa? Sillä nyt jo saisi aika monta haitarionnikkaa vaikka useammalle vuodelle hankinta jakaantuisikin.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Samaa mieltä. Tosin joutuu vielä odottamaan pari vuotta ennen kuin ilmestyy katukuvaan. Itse uskon jo nyt että ne ovat Volvo 7900EA-mallia (samanlaisia kuin Helbillä).


Mietin ihan samaa, oli kyllä erittäin komea peli.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jaa mutta mitä tarkoittaa tuo hankinnan arvioitu enimmäismäärä 30 miljoonaa? Sillä nyt jo saisi aika monta haitarionnikkaa vaikka useammalle vuodelle hankinta jakaantuisikin.


Tossahan se on kerrottu "Tilaaja hankkii akkusähkökäyttöisiä nivelsähköbusseja 5-10 kappaletta jaettuna eri toimittajille sekä niihin liittyvät huolenpitopalvelut. Optiokaudella tilaaja voi hankkia kymmeniä vastaavia autoja lisää sisältäen huolenpitosopimukset."

Hankinnan arvoon lasketaan mukaan myös optiokaudet. Tässä tapauksessa myös huoltopalvelut ja niiden kustannukset. Tuo on oikeastaan arvio kattohinnasta. Ei siis toteutuva hinta.

----------


## Makke93

Esityslistalla sanotaan:




> Tehdyn selvityksen mukaan kymmenen sähköbussin verottoman hinnan odotetaan kilpailutuksessa asettuvan noin 5-6 miljoonan euron tasolle.


Jossain vaiheessa sanottiin akkubussin hankintahinnan olevan tuplasti verrattuna vastaavaan dieselbussiin, ja nivelbussin maksavan puolitoistakertaisesti verrattuna 250 tuhatta  maksavaan perusbussiin. Mikäli sähkönivelbussin saa puolella miljoonalla, niin sähköbussien lisähinta on jo pudonnut vain kolmannekseen.

----------


## vaajy

On kyllä hyvä laatu noissa busseissa. Pakko avautua.

Miten voi olla niin, että näistä uusista Made in PRC / Made in China -busseista on jo Stop-nappeja rikki/halkeamilla?



Tämä foorumi laittoi kuvan väärinpäin, ladatessa oli oikein.

En lähde autoa yksilöimään, mutta tuo on jo surullista nähtävää. Mitähän lie muovia tuokin on, kun halkeilee heti. Myös toinen saman auton nappula alkoi halkeilla eli sekin menee kohta rikki.

Sitten kun katsoo noita esim. Scaloja, ikivanhoja, niin niissäkin on kestävämmät nappulat.

Surulliseksi vetää tällainen vai rikkooko noita joku systemaattisesti? Pari taidettakin oli kyseisessä autossa, vaikka kameroita joka nurkalla.

----------


## Karosa

> On kyllä hyvä laatu noissa busseissa. Pakko avautua.
> 
> Miten voi olla niin, että näistä uusista Made in PRC / Made in China -busseista on jo Stop-nappeja rikki/halkeamilla?
> 
> 
> 
> Tämä foorumi laittoi kuvan väärinpäin, ladatessa oli oikein.
> 
> En lähde autoa yksilöimään, mutta tuo on jo surullista nähtävää. Mitähän lie muovia tuokin on, kun halkeilee heti. Myös toinen saman auton nappula alkoi halkeilla eli sekin menee kohta rikki.
> ...


Tää Tampere on siitä ihmeellinen kaupunki, että täällä asuu liikaa näitä äidin pikkuisia kullannuppuja, jotka vandalisoi autoja rikkomalla niitä, tai tekemällä tägejä tusseilla tai raaputtamalla jopa ikkunoita vaihtokuntoon.

Kameravalvonta ei juurikaan auta kun niitä ei kuljettaja livenä näe. Pahimmilla häiriköillä ei ole mitään hävittävää ja tuskin myöskään mitään perittävissä.

Valitettavaa kyllä, mutta täällä Tampereella tuntuu näitä ilkivallantekijöitä olevan jopa enemmän kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla vaikka siellä on enemmän liikennettä. 

Noi haljenneet stop-napit on ilkivallan jäljiltä, ne ei mene noemaalilla käytöllä rikki, pääkaupunkiseudun autoissa ovat selvinneet ehjinä.

----------


## Tuomas.P

> Tää Tampere on siitä ihmeellinen kaupunki, että täällä asuu liikaa näitä äidin pikkuisia kullannuppuja, jotka vandalisoi autoja rikkomalla niitä, tai tekemällä tägejä tusseilla tai raaputtamalla jopa ikkunoita vaihtokuntoon.
> 
> Kameravalvonta ei juurikaan auta kun niitä ei kuljettaja livenä näe. Pahimmilla häiriköillä ei ole mitään hävittävää ja tuskin myöskään mitään perittävissä.
> 
> Valitettavaa kyllä, mutta täällä Tampereella tuntuu näitä ilkivallantekijöitä olevan jopa enemmän kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla vaikka siellä on enemmän liikennettä. 
> 
> Noi haljenneet stop-napit on ilkivallan jäljiltä, ne ei mene noemaalilla käytöllä rikki, pääkaupunkiseudun autoissa ovat selvinneet ehjinä.


Ja autoihin myös kaiken lisäksi oksennellaan ja jopa tyhjennetään virtsarakko... Aika usein on täytyny käydä kuljettajalle sanomassa, mukavaa on kuljettajankin alkaa semmoisia siivoamaan...

----------


## vaajy

Tosi paljon tuollaista ilkivaltaa ja paljon hörhöjä liikkuu. Ties missä aineissa.

Ihan syystä moni tamperelainen suosii omaa autoa, jos ei halua ihan pulsujen kanssa ajella.

Autoja ei kuskin normaalisti pidä siivota, tilataan uusi auto vaihtoon jos tulee jotain yrjöä penkkeihin tai käytäville.
Se riippuu miten halppis pystyy sitä toteuttamaan, jos esim. ainoa siivooja on kuski itse ja luuta, sekä kaikki bussit ajossa, jos on Tampereen isoin liikennöitsijä...

Silloin kun joku yritti töhriä erästä suosikkiautoani, niin kyllä siinä teinipoikia oli, mutta estin tapahtuneen yritykseksi Vaitissa vuosia sitten.
Kerkesivät vain jotain pientä tussilla vetää.

Yksi pikavuorokuskikin sanoi, että ajaa pikavuoroja pääasiassa tuon takia, paljon mukavempia matkustajia ja autot siistejä.

----------


## nickr

Miksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeissa on bussin vasemmalla puolella luukku, jossa lukee "Diesel"? Myös Helsingissä HelBin Volvo-nivelissä luki yhden luukun kohdalla "Polttoaine". :Confused:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeissa on bussin vasemmalla puolella luukku, jossa lukee "Diesel"? Myös Helsingissä HelBin Volvo-nivelissä luki yhden luukun kohdalla "Polttoaine".


Lisälämmittimen polttoaineen täyttö?

----------


## Tuomas.P

Luulisi olevan Webaston tankin luukku, käsittääkseni noita lämmitetään diesel lisälämmittimillä.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Miksi Pohjolan Liikenteen Yutongeissa on bussin vasemmalla puolella luukku, jossa lukee "Diesel"? Myös Helsingissä HelBin Volvo-nivelissä luki yhden luukun kohdalla "Polttoaine".


Lisälämmittimen dieselpolttoainetankin luukku. On fiksuksi pistetty pois asiakkaiden silmistä, kuten eräskin alan ammattilainen totesi.

----------

